# Streaming  over UDP



## cosi10a1 (Aug 9, 2016)

I know that OBS uses RTMP to stream data and RTMP works only on TCP. I want to change RTMP to QUIC which works on UDP. Can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## Sapiens (Aug 9, 2016)

As far as I know OBS supports only RTMP.  Perhaps you can wrangle FFmpeg into doing it somehow.  Possibly relevant - https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/does-obs-support-streaming-over-udp.52652/


----------



## cosi10a1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you. But i have some additional questions. Is it possible to change OBS studio code to use QUIClib instead of using RTMPlib? Am i need to change the record module code to do that?


----------



## c3r1c3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Unless you can compile OBS (classic or Studio), and know how to write C/C++...No.


----------



## cosi10a1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes.I built and added a login module to OBS studio a day ago,but replacing RTMP with QUIC is so complicated  :(


----------

